# New Here!!



## 16173 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone!







I'm new to this site, but I've been watching the forums for a while now. I am 25 years old and developed IBS-D in the last six months.







I'm unsure of why, but may have something to do with taking antibiotics for two months straight for sinus infection.







I have a hernia, gerd, and IBS-D. I also have tried calcium. Sometimes I end up w/ IBS-C because of it, but I try to take just enough. Calcium seems to produce a lot of gas though.







Does anyone else have this problem? I take a lot of GAS-X. I did real well this way for about 3 weeks until last week when I tried adding a multivitamin.







I ended up with HORRIBLE gas and cramping with an episode of IBS-D. Quit taking the vitamin after 2 days. Been off about 4 days now & back on calcium. Feeling much better 







. Doc also prescribed an antispasmodic as needed that works ok, but can cause IBS-C (especially when taken with calcium). Sometimes it is better to go ahead and have an episode of IBS-D than to get to where you can't pass anything (gas or otherwise)because that is extremely painful







. I'm thinking if I stay on the calcium I will do okay with the 'D', but does anyone have a suggestion to get rid of the gas and cramping/spasming?







Also, my intestines on both sides tend to "flutter". Almost like I am shaking inside. Does anyone know what this is? It doesn't hurt, but it does make me scared I am about to have an episode.







One last issue: My back hurts really, really bad sometimes. I've been worried it might be my kidneys, but my chiropracter says it's too low to be kidneys. It is just under the very middle of my back and sometimes low back, and the pain radiates to my sides sometimes. A lot of the time this pain coinsides with the intestinal fluttering.Any comments on this would be greatly appreciated.







I may have to check back with a doc about it. I am so glad I found this site because I was about to go completely crazy.







Nobody I know understands what I'm going through, and my level of anxiety and depression are growing. It's so great to have people to talk to.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jezebel,Welcome to the board. Taking antibiotics will throw the system out of wack for sure. The antibiotics kill the bad as well as the good bacteria in your system so you may need to replace the good by taking an probiotic or eating yogurt for a bit to restore that. The calcium can help control diarrhea but you need to work with it a bit to get the dose right and it will cause gas and indigestion at the beginning so you need to work up to a dose that can help but starting with 1/2 tablet with your meals for the first 3 days limits the amount of problems with gas and indigestion. I would watch taking things like Gas x because most of the gas remedies have magnesium in them and this will give you more diarrhea. As you found out the multi vitamin will cause more stomach upset and diarrhea from the vitamin A C and E and the magnesium in it. You may only need to take the calcium once a day and if you worst time is in the morning take the calcium at bedtime with a small snack and this will help you in the morning. Taking calcium with all your meals seems to be too much for you.Linda


----------



## 16173 (Nov 6, 2005)

Linda, Thank you for the advice. I wasn't aware of the Gas-X issues. That is something to consider. I am having a little trouble getting back into my calcium routine. The last several days (and especially last night and today) have been very hard. For some reason I have had lots of gas, cramping







, and intestinal flutters as I call it. You don't happen to know what that is, do you? I have been pretty depressed







for a couple of days. How do you not let it get you down? I can't work right now because the pain is everyday.







I don't even leave the house if it's not absolutly necessary. Any encouragment you could offer is great. Thanks Again!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jezebel,I spent 23 years of my life afraid to leave the house and did it only when I had to. Now I live freely and do and eat what I want and rarely have the diarrhea attacks I used to have. It is a whole new me and maybe there is the same thing in your future.Let me know what meds you take and what calcium you use give me the ingredients and maybe I can help you with timeing and dose.Did you check the Gas X for magnesium. You can take simethicone for gas with no problem.Linda


----------



## 16173 (Nov 6, 2005)

Linda, Thanks so much for your help with this.







The calcium I am taking is 600mg + vitamin D. It has worked pretty well for getting rid







of 'D', but still had cramping that I am guessing is caused by gas







. I was taking 2 a day for about three weeks and it worked okay. I am trying to get back on a similar routine, but I am only taking half a pill (300mg) about 3-4 times daily. I think







taking half at a time might cut down on the gas production. I also added Probiotic 11 made by Nature's Sunshine. It seems to be calming my digestive system down also, but I have only been on this regiment for two days.







Hopefully, it will work. The calcium I am taking says it contains vegetable magnesium stearate, but it doesn't say how much. It is the last ingredient listed on the bottle. You don't think that is hurting anything, do you?







The Gas-X is simethicone, but I am not sure if it contains magnesium or not. I'll have to check on that. Other than that, I have to take Levoxyl for thyroid hormone replacement. My thyroid is pretty much under control so there is nothing to adjust there.







I also take Aciphex for a hiatel hernia. I think Aciphex is a proton pump inhibitor- like Nexium. I may have to change this med though because I am still getting heartburn/reflux, and hernia pain.







I am feeling much better today. My spirits are once again hopeful.







Again, thanks so much for the wonderful advice.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome jezabel


----------

